# My puppy has just now started peeing inside...help!



## Rambo'sMommy (May 12, 2008)

Me and my husband just got an 8 week (about 9/12 now) yellow labrador. He was doing AWESOME and I really mean that because he was NOT peeing or pooping inside the house except for a couple of little accidents that were our fault. But now, after about a week and a half of having him at the house, he's beginning to have more 'accidents' *JUST AFTER WE TAKE HIM OUTSIDE!!!* For example: this morning my husband got up and took him outside and he peed and doodied. Then after about half an hour, he dumped on the carpet and then went into the utility room where he sleeps and peed!!! he's been doing stuff like that for the past couple of days....
We've had a pretty set schedule on when we're taking him out and we leave him out long enough to make his pees and doodies. _Anybody experience anything like this before???_


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Have you had a complete vet exam since you got the pup? And did they check a stool specimen?


----------



## Rambo'sMommy (May 12, 2008)

briteday said:


> Have you had a complete vet exam since you got the pup? And did they check a stool specimen?



He did have one, last Wednesday when I had taken him to get his 8 week vaccinations and they did an exam/stool specimen. And checked out with a clean bill-of-health... sooo... we're thinking he's just being ornery


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

do you use a crate? I suggest that as a first line of defense. The crate needs to be big enough for the dog to stand up in and turn around in, but no bigger. When you cannot watch the puppy, put him in his crate. When he is out of his crate, tether him to you. If he makes a mistake, escort him outside to finish and praise him like mad.

NEVER just "let him out" to poop and pee. Go out with him and every thime he pees or poops give him a treat and a LOT of praise.. make him think this is the biggest deal since dinner!

Most puppies pee and poop within a half hour of eating. Keep that in mind with your schedule. 

NEVER abuse the dog, (yell, scruf shake or hit, or rub the dog's nose in his mess) for going inside. If you do he will simply think you have gone crazy and be afraid of you. He may also start to associate going to the bathroom when you are around as a dangerous thing to do. 

Reinforcing the right thing, always walking the dog out (NOT carrying him) and using the same door to go out will help a LOT. 

The crate helps a lot too. When you let him out of the crate go RIGHT outside for potty time. If he poos or pees right after you bring him in, then crate him when you come in and then wait 30 minutes and take him back out and praise for the proper things. 

The trick to housebreaking is to take the dog out frequently and therefore increase the likelihood that the dog will succeed in doing the right thing (set the dog up NOT to fail). Praise, WITH FOOD, the right thing (going outside). If the dog makes an error, interrupt him and take the dog out and praise for finishing up in the right place. Use the same door all the time. Clean the sopiled spot with an enzyme cleaner such as Nature's Miracle so the dog is nto attracted to that spot to go again. Be vigiliant all the time. Never let the dog out of your sight while he is not in his crate. 

This method has worked for me with great success for 27 years and a few dogs.

Dogs do not go to the bathroom inddors to be ornery. They go to the bathroom indoors because they are not housebroken.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

elana55
all is correct except if my young pup is in crate, as he comes out of crate I will scoop him up as sometimes young pups will take 2 or 3 steps out of crate and pee. This works until the pup weighs 100 lbs and then I let him walk out


----------



## Rambo'sMommy (May 12, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> do you use a crate? I suggest that as a first line of defense. The crate needs to be big enough for the dog to stand up in and turn around in, but no bigger. When you cannot watch the puppy, put him in his crate. When he is out of his crate, tether him to you. If he makes a mistake, escort him outside to finish and praise him like mad.
> 
> NEVER just "let him out" to poop and pee. Go out with him and every thime he pees or poops give him a treat and a LOT of praise.. make him think this is the biggest deal since dinner!
> 
> ...



I was making a joke about the ornery part. We are with him *everytime* we 'let him out' to go use the bathroom, as well as keep a VERY close eye on him when he is inside. The only rooms he has open are the utility room where he sleeps which is a very small room, and the living room kitchen- we have an open floor plan so we CAN see him at all times. the part I was wondering about was not what to do, because we have done everything, but if anyone had experienced what I had ORIGINALLY posted. (please read that)


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I think what Elana is trying to say is that the pup isn't housebroken yet. Just because he went in the correct place a few times doesn't mean he actually understands what it is that you want him to do yet. So re-read Elana's post, keep doing what you're doing, and give the pup some time to figure it out. Many, MANY puppies don't stop having the occasional accident until they hit four to six months!


----------



## Rambo'sMommy (May 12, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> I think what Elana is trying to say is that the pup isn't housebroken yet. Just because he went in the correct place a few times doesn't mean he actually understands what it is that you want him to do yet. So re-read Elana's post, keep doing what you're doing, and give the pup some time to figure it out. Many, MANY puppies don't stop having the occasionally accident until they hit four to six months!


He knows what to do when we get up in the morning, its kinda cute in a way, he just runs to the door like he's so excited to 'go' that he can't stand it. He had been holding it in tho up until, like I said, the past few days. Poor lil feller. Now I'm wishing we built the house with hardwood floors haha!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Rambo'sMommy said:


> I was making a joke about the ornery part. We are with him *everytime* we 'let him out' to go use the bathroom, as well as keep a VERY close eye on him when he is inside. The only rooms he has open are the utility room where he sleeps which is a very small room, and the living room kitchen- we have an open floor plan so we CAN see him at all times. the part I was wondering about was not what to do, because we have done everything, but if anyone had experienced what I had ORIGINALLY posted. (please read that)


Yes...I think, at one time or other we have all experienced this sort of thing...but then we got 'learned' and started using crates and leads to our advantage when training a puppy to not potty in the house. A puppy given as much freedom as you are giving him (from the sounds of it) IS going to have alot of accidents...

With a young puppy, he must earn the right to be free in the house...this may not happen for a few months; even then, he should not be expected to be extremely consistant, becuase he may still have issues holding it, or understanding where he should do his duty. 

Your puppy is 9 weeks old...hardly trust worthy of being loose by any means in the house, even when carefully watched; I keep young puppies on a lead when they are out of their kennels...that way they cannot possibly sneak off, or even go off a distance away from me and potty. I can catch the 'signs' much easier if the puppy is always with me, and he can't possibly escape my view!! When I can't watch him carefully, even if he is on a lead, I put him in a kennel. 

I think you are just expecting too much too fast...give him a couple of months to actually gain the concept of potty training


----------



## arksun (Mar 31, 2008)

My puppy is doing the same thing! I take him out to pee and poop in the morning, then half a hour later, my puppy is by my feet under my desk taking a HUGE dump even when he pooped not too long ago!  Puppies don't finish what they start and it sure is taking a LOT of patience from me.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rambo'sMommy said:


> I was making a joke about the ornery part. We are with him *everytime* we 'let him out' to go use the bathroom, as well as keep a VERY close eye on him when he is inside. The only rooms he has open are the utility room where he sleeps which is a very small room, and the living room kitchen- we have an open floor plan so we CAN see him at all times. the part I was wondering about was not what to do, because we have done everything, but if anyone had experienced what I had ORIGINALLY posted. (please read that)


My point is that your puppy is not housebroken. You were lucky up to now! As he grows he eats and drinks more.. and eliminates as a result.. and that process begins to have more meaning. The pattern you are dexcribing is very common in apuppy this age. Fact is, it is EXACTLY this parttern which had me get my first dog crate on the suggestion of a breeder (my dog at the time was a rescue mutt). 

He associates his going out first thing in the morning more with the TIME than with "knowing what to do." IOW's it is the routine (which is a great start to housebreaking). 

At this point you need a crate, not a room. Dogs do not like to "go" where they sleep and it is a tremendous advantage to house training. 

Bottom line is that at 9 weeks, he is simply not housebroken and you need to up the frequency of trips out, use a crate and if "going" 30 minutes after coming in is an issue crate him upon bringing him in and take him out 30 minutes later to pee and poop. Use a crate when you cannot be with him and when you are with him, tether him to you so you can be vigilant. 

Enjoy your puppy!


----------

